# Carbon or no carbon?



## somnirex (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm gonna be cleaning my Rena XP1 soon and I'm wondering whether to just skip the carbon bag. My rena has the standard filter media: sponge, filter floss, and carbon bag. I'm running a 40G tank with about 75lbs of live rock and 40lbs of live sand. what do u guys think?


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

well all my filter contains is carbon.. you need it to remove the toxins the corals produce as a defence. otherwise in time the toxins will elevate to a point that you will have a tank crash. every single book ive ever read pushes carbon.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Sounds like you want to put just carbon and leave everything else.. if you want to keep the canister running in that system.


----------



## somnirex (Apr 30, 2009)

hmm i never thought of trying that. but dont i need to the sponge and floss to stop debris? Also, how does filtering affect copepods and plankton? do they die if they get filtered?


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

carbon arguing is a moot point IMO....I've done both with and without... my 65 used it for a while, and I haven't put it back in about 2 months now...I plan to only use it when there's a reason, meaning smell, or after medications


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

I find carbon really helps with water clarity, especially if you're not skimming, or have an undersized/crappy skimmer. As much as I love my Tunze, it just does't keep up with my tank - so I use about a cup of carbon and change it every month.


Which reminds me. I was supposed to change my carbon out May 1. Crap.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> I find carbon really helps with water clarity, especially if you're not skimming, or have an undersized/crappy skimmer. As much as I love my Tunze, it just does't keep up with my tank - so I use about a cup of carbon and change it every month.
> 
> Which reminds me. I was supposed to change my carbon out May 1. Crap.


Your Tunze 9005 is supposed to handle up to 135Gal, isn't it? How did you draw that conclusion?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

9002 - only does up to like 50g or something. It works like a little champ, but I'm certain there's a lot more in there to pull out...


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

well if you have a heavely stocked mixed reef tank carbon is essential.. the chemical warfare from the corals wont be removed by skimming alone.. carbon is the only way to keep the war at bay.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Yep - or you start to get growth inhibition. IME, it helps most with light transmittance though.

But yeah, my skimmer is underpowered for my bioload. My next skimmer will handle 150g easily


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

ameekplec. said:


> Yep - or you start to get growth inhibition. IME, it helps most with light transmittance though.
> 
> But yeah, my skimmer is underpowered for my bioload. My next skimmer will handle 150g easily


I just starting my new job 2 weeks ago, and I got my first pay today... sweet! biggest check EVER! haha!

In the next month or so (maybe less) I will invest in a larger skimmer... I am going to go sump shopping this weekend... figure out a way to improve my sump, and include a nice DSB refuge  my chaeto crashed this last week, no idea why


----------



## aquanutt (Aug 27, 2010)

hojimoe said:


> I just starting my new job 2 weeks ago, and I got my first pay today... sweet! biggest check EVER! haha!
> 
> In the next month or so (maybe less) I will invest in a larger skimmer... I am going to go sump shopping this weekend... figure out a way to improve my sump, and include a nice DSB refuge  my chaeto crashed this last week, no idea why


Someone told me you need to harvest chaeto. If you just leave it there it will starve...

cheers
sly


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

aquanutt said:


> Someone told me you need to harvest chaeto. If you just leave it there it will starve...
> 
> cheers
> sly


if you dont trimm cheato, parts of it will die off, due to nutrition not getting there, or minerals or lighting ISsues, and will give off po4 and no3, and will let other parts gettting better flow and light grow, so trimming is needed to ensure you are removing harmfull stuff.

many have reported Iron depletion in algea filters, I personally dose IRon once a week, so the cheato doesnt die, not much nutrition for it to grow though. (still working to get a balance.)

Carbon is a Must IMO, it removes more than a skimmer does, toxins and organics and more. not just smell and color.


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

http://www.hallman.org/filter/gac.html

http://glassbox-design.com/2010/dissolved-organic-carbon-doc-uv-254-aquarium/


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Carbon is only really useful if replaced regularily. If you aren't using a high-quality carbon, then you should be replacing it bi-weekly, if not weekly. Anything beyond a month, even with a high-quality carbon is useless.

I'm not a big fan of using it in general, as I believe that it also removes beneficial micro's/chemicals, as it is non-selective.

Water changes are a more effective way of removing unwanted stuff in the water. Regular water changes that is 

My uses for carbon would really only be for:

1. Improving clarity/removing colour of the water
2. To remove medication

Both I would suggest as non-permanent usage.


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

Chris S said:


> Carbon is only really useful if replaced regularily. If you aren't using a high-quality carbon, then you should be replacing it bi-weekly, if not weekly. Anything beyond a month, even with a high-quality carbon is useless.
> 
> I'm not a big fan of using it in general, as I believe that it also removes beneficial micro's/chemicals, as it is non-selective.
> 
> ...


what beneficial chemicals do you think carbon is removing ?

there are no beneficial organics or toxics, so those are the plus.

water changes, do nothing to toxics in tank ! for example toxics and chemicals that soft corals give off , goes around the tank and gets mixed in water, you need to do a 100% water change to remove them, while you can have carbon removing them constantly.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Just basing my suggestion on experience.

I see no difference, really, in coral growth or fish health in established, healthy tanks with the use of carbon.

I've seen carbon be very effective with the removal of unwanted medication and for the removal of gelbstoff or tannins (to remove discoloration). 

Water changes are, however, the miracle cure for all things in the aquaria! These harmful toxins and organics I don't think are quite as harmful as you may think - in fact, I think many of them help make up a healthy eco-system when combined with regular water changes. Exceptions apply, as always, but in general I think carbon is best used on an as needed basis.


----------



## Big Ray (Dec 8, 2009)

Chris S said:


> Just basing my suggestion on experience.
> 
> I see no difference, really, in coral growth or fish health in established, healthy tanks with the use of carbon.
> 
> ...


"These harmful toxins and organics I don't think are quite as harmful as you may think -" no comment.


----------

